# teledat DSL router



## dave_ (15. Juni 2001)

jo das ding habe ich, und manchmal, ca jede 2 std.. vielleicht auch öfter, kann ich nicht surfen, mirc geht noch aber surfen kann ich nicht. ich nehme kurz strom weg, strom wieder hin, warte n paar min dann gehts wieder 

kennt wer dieses prob ? oder weiss was man machen könnt ?


----------

